

LivingSocial CEO steps down - jseip
http://blog.livingsocial.com/tim-oshaughnessy-announces-that-he-is-stepping-down-as-ceo-of-livingsocial/

======
rosenjon
I predict this is the beginning of the end for these guys. After the emergency
funding and layoffs, this suggests that they may be on their last legs. It's
either bankruptcy or an emergency sale coming down the line...

